# Problem? or not? (Clutch issue)



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

I have a 2006 m6 w/ 7100 miles on it and it rides like the wind. However, If i dont drive the car for about a day or two, the clutch becomes much lighter, requiring very little pressure to disengage. After about 30 minutes of driving, it does in fact go back to the heavy pressure that i'm used to. (I live in california and the weather has been about 70-80 degrees with 50-60% humidity... if this helps at all)

Has anyone else noticed anything like this? Maybe something to do with the pressure plates or fluids? Anyways, let me know. Otherwise i have to take it to the dealer and have it sit there for a couple days to get this clutch to act up for them.

Thanks


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

anyone?!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Never have experience this but then again, I only have 1000 miles on my 06 GTO. Possibly your clutch fluid is contaminated or has air in the system. Try bleeding it or better yet, flush and bleed it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have not experienced this. My clutch feels the same today as it did the day I drove it off the lot.

Have you cheked the fluid level? Perhaps there is air in the line. 

Could be there is air getting in your slave cylinder as the car sits, and as you use it, the air is being expelled.*


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

i was thinkin it could have been something among those lines as well.


also, i just went out to the feel the clutch with the engine off and i noticed a mild to moderate squeak when engaging and disengaging. could this have anything to do with it as well?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe some of the seals for the clutch master or slave cylinders are shot? How's the fluid look, dark or still transluscent? On my 1990 IROC-Z, I'd change the brake and clutch fluid yearly and never had any problems with the clutch system. When I upgraded the brakes to Baer System, I started using the brake fluid they recommended, Ford's(horrors!:lol: ) Hi Performance fluid.


----------

